# American Property Funds



## CenturionDroid (19 December 2008)

Hi All

I just read an article about the American Property market, talking about how San Francisco residential property is down 47% from August 2007!

I was wondering if anyone knows of any American managed funds which invest in quality housing, or even subprime housing in key American cities and collect rental yields?

As I can not afford to purchase a property there outright, I'd like to buy units in a trust or managed fund in the hope of a solid long-term gain as the market recovers there.

Thanks

Allan


----------

